# AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!



## teamnoobPDB (1. Mai 2012)

*AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Hallo liebe Helfer,

ich habe einen noch nicht so alten (ca. 4 Monate) AMD FX4100 Prozessor und ein MSI 760GM-P23 Mainboard. Auf meinem PC habe ich Core Temp installiert und wenn ich jetz  1-2 Stunden Minecraft spiele dann zeigt mir Core Temp auf einmal dass mein Prozessor auf 255 C° wäre. Dem ist aber nicht so ich habe mit einem Infrarotmessgerät mal nachgemessen und Habe festgestellt das der Prozessor nur ca. 60 C° warm war. Habe nur den Boxed-Luftkühler. Ich wollte mal fragen woran das liegen kann und wie ich es wieder beheben kann.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## csms (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

HI
Mit Sicherheit ein Auslesefehler!Bei 255 Grad haste ne Kernschmelze.Probier mal HW Monitor.
Willkommen im Forum!
MfG csms


----------



## krolf (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Kann mir nur vorstellen das die Diode oder was auch verbaut ist zur Temperaturauslesung kaputt ist , wen du noch Garantie hast würde ich ihn umtauschen 

MFG

oder wie *csms* schon sagte  , Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## teamnoobPDB (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Ich habs mit umtauschen schonmal Probiert: Da wo ich den Prozessor gekauft habe haben die leute gesagt dass das an dem Mainboard liegt. Dann habe ich mich an den Verkäuder des Mainboards gewendet doch der hat nie geantortet! Und bin dann echt sauer geworden.
BTW danke 
Ich Probiers mal mit HW Monitor
P.S.: Habs auch mal mit AMD OverDrive probiert zum temperatur auslesen. Und das Programm hat auch gesagt 255 C°. und was ich auch noch anmerken wollte ist dass wenn der mir sagt das der prozessor auf 255 C° ist dann taktet der sich automatisch von 3.6 GHz auf 1.7GHz und so ruckelt dann wirklich alles ... sogar minecraft !!!


----------



## krolf (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Ne am Mainboard kann es eigentlich nicht liegen weil die Temperaturdioden direkt in den CPU eingebaut sind und nicht im Mainboard , oder irre ich mich gerade wen ja tut es mir leid  

MFG


----------



## teamnoobPDB (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Wo die Temperaturdioden liegen weis ich selbst nicht ...
Hier die HWMonitor werte ... die auch zeigen dass der Prozessor auf 255 C° ist ... -.-




> CPUID HWMonitor Report
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Binaries
> ...


----------



## Westcoast (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

255 grad sind schon extrem hoch, wenn hardwaremonitor das auch sagt, wird wohl der sensor kaputt sein. kannst du einschicken, vielleicht bekommst du eine neue.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Edit: Danke ! Ein etwas gekürztes Quote schont unsere Geduld beim Scrollen, ansonsten ab in einen Spoiler damit !

Ich hab' mit etwas Mühe die Mainboard-Werte gefunden:

    Temperature 0    30°C (86°F) [0x1E] (TMPIN0)
*Temperature 1    45°C (113°F) [0x2D] (TMPIN1)*
    Temperature 2    40°C (104°F) [0x28] (TMPIN2)

Und die der Grafikkarte:

    Temperature 0    62°C (143°F) [0x3E] (TMPIN0)

Sind soweit ok.
Die CPU-Temperatur selbst finde ich in dem Verhau nicht.
Ich vermute, dass die fett markierte Zeile dem CPU-Package entspricht (ist zumindest bei mir so).

Ansonsten: _ScreenShot des Festers machen_ und hier einbinden !

Grundsätzliches:
Mal im Bios geschaut? Da gibt's immer einen "Health-Status" oder etwas Vergleichbares,
da sollte die richtige Temperatur angezeigt sein.

Bei reellen 255 Grad hättest du ein recht ahnsehnliches Loch im Mainboard, wo einmal der Sockel der CPU war.
Abgesehen davon, dass die CPU schon sehr viel früher einfach abgeschaltet hätte.

Wie sieht deine gesamte Belüftung aus ?
Ist das Bios des Mainboards aktuell ?
(Neues Bios hilft manchmal bei Auslesefehlern und dem korrekten Ansteuern der CPU bezüglich Takt und Lüftergeschwindigkeit)


----------



## csms (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

HI
Bei HW Monitor wird Dir doch angezeigt SYSTIN Temp/Temp/Temp
-CPUTIN Temp/Temp/Temp
-AUXTIN Temp/Temp/Temp
Value/Min/Max also wären das bei Dir 30 Grad MB,45 Grad CPU und den Rest kannste vergessen.Ist also alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Verpacke doch erstmal deinen Anhang, dabekommt man ja Blasen am Finger. Da wird irgendein Sensor falsch gedeutet, bei über 200°C hätte es im Rechner schon geklimpert weil sich quasi was selbst entlötet. Vielleicht mal ein Bios Update machen? War das Board gebraucht?


----------



## beercarrier (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

würde fast wetten das dir us° angezeigt werden. ° fahrenheit
sicher gehen das bei core temp ° Celsius angezeigt werden, wenn dem so ist einschicken.


----------



## Sadrian (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Selbst wenn es 255 Fahrenheit sind - in Celsius wären es ca. 124° ^^
Es wäre wohl kein Loch im Board, aber vielleicht schon eine Delle


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

wenn ich die zahl 255 sehe, fällt mir sofort auf, dass das 2^8 (von null angefangen zu zählen) ist. klingelts da nicht bei noch jemandem?! einfach ein signalfehler   ein byte aus lauter einsen also.   wenn der sensor einfach ein dauersignal sendet, ist eifnach der sensor schrott


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> ist eifnach der sensor schrott


 
Was bei AMD ja seit den Athlon 64 X2ern nichts neues ist...


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

och, meiner läuft ziemlich gut. aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein schrott-sensor beim test nach der produktion kein ausschluss-kriterium zum verkauf ist  bestimmt die hälfte aller sensoren wird ja nie vom nutzer ausgelesen werden, also kann mans ja versuchen ...


----------



## teamnoobPDB (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Okay ... Meine Kühlung läüft eig. ganz normal ... Und diese Fehlmeldung kommt eig. nur wenn ich den Prozessor beanspruche (Aufwendige Spiele Spiele).
Ansonsten werde ich mal fragen ob ich den Umtauschen kann ... Ich probiere es auch mal mit nem Bios Update  Danke für die Vorschläge


----------



## scheaza (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Hast du eigentlich irgendwelche Nachteile damit wenn es 250 grad anzeigt ? Weil solange das ja nicht stimmt waers doch egal? Laut hw ist doch die temp 45 grad?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*



scheaza schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich irgendwelche Nachteile damit wenn es 250 grad anzeigt ? Weil solange das ja nicht stimmt waers doch egal? Laut hw ist doch die temp 45 grad?


 
Wie er schon erwähnt hatte, taktet die CPU automatisch runter, laut HW-Monitor ist sei auch auf etwa 250° 
Wobei ich mich frage, was AMD bei 250° mit runtertakten noch will 
Nein Spaß beiseite, direkt AMD kontaktieren, der FX4100 ist noch sehr neu, da hast du noch garantiert Garantie, und Händler auch etwas druck machen, sag einfach du hast es mit 2 Mainboards getestet, wenn es dann wirklich am Mainboard lag, dann hast du trotzdem entweder eine neue CPU, oder wenn der Händler es getetestet hat, weißt, dass es an deinem Mainboard liegt.
Ich weiß, dass das nicht die netteste Sache gegenüber dem Händler ist, aber wer hat denn idR. jede Menge Testplattformen um defekte ausmachen zu können?
Finde das nicht besonders nett.
Am Ende kannst immernoch sagen, sind ja auch zwei identische Mainboards


----------



## teamnoobPDB (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Habe mal im Anhang ein bild von den Temperaturen in 3 verschiedenen Programmen 
Ich werde AMD mal kontaktieren und schauen was die ursache ist Prozessor oder Mainboard 
@sheaza ja der nachteil ist dass wenn die temperatur so hoch ist dass der prozessor von 3.6 GHz auf 1.7GHz taktet und das ist verdammt sch**** o_O
P.S. Ich habe mal ein BIOS update gemacht aber das hat nichts verändert ...


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

sensor in der cpu ist defekt.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*



teamnoobPDB schrieb:


> Habe mal im Anhang ein bild von den Temperaturen in 3 verschiedenen Programmen
> Ich werde AMD mal kontaktieren und schauen was die ursache ist Prozessor oder Mainboard
> @sheaza ja der nachteil ist dass wenn die temperatur so hoch ist dass der prozessor von 3.6 GHz auf 1.7GHz taktet und das ist verdammt sch**** o_O
> P.S. Ich habe mal ein BIOS update gemacht aber das hat nichts verändert ...


 
Das der Sensor defekt oder auch extrem falsche temps liefert (die genauigkeit und streuung sei mal dahingestellt) häuft sich leider bei AMDs.Das Prob ist bis jetzt leider noch ich gefixed worden, siehe Phenom II oder auch die neuen Fx cpus.....


----------



## Xtreme32 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Ich hab ein ähnliches problem. Prozessor: FX-8150. Wenn AMD-Turbocore aktiviert ist, zeigt der temperatursensor auch nach einiger zeit 255 an. Ich schließe aus, das der sensor kaputt ist, da es ohne turbocore keine probleme gibt. Versuch bitte turbocore im bios zu deaktivieren und sag mir bitte ob das problem weiterhin besteht.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*



Xtreme32 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein ähnliches problem. Prozessor: FX-8150. Wenn AMD-Turbocore aktiviert ist, zeigt der temperatursensor auch nach einiger zeit 255 an. Ich schließe aus, das der sensor kaputt ist, da es ohne turbocore keine probleme gibt. Versuch bitte turbocore im bios zu deaktivieren und sag mir bitte ob das problem weiterhin besteht.


 
das könnte ein bios-problem sein.  wenn ich meine temperaturen mit hardwaremonitor auslese, fallen irgendwann die temps für cpu und MB aus. und zwar in allen programmen.  mit allen anderen programmen ohne HWM gibts das problem nicht ...


----------



## MrDj200 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

hey hast du das problem schon gelöst? ich habe ungefähr das gleich system wie du und auch das Problem


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*



MrDj200 schrieb:


> hey hast du das problem schon gelöst? ich habe ungefähr das gleich system wie du und auch das Problem


 
ja haben wir.  255  ist ein byte aus einsen, also ein dauersignal des sensors. folglich ein auslesefehler oder defekt des sensors.

(255 = 2^8-1)


----------



## na:L (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

kann genau das gegenteil bei meinem 1090T beobachten, wenn ich diesen "coreunlocker" im bios aktiviere. also temps alle bei 0°C.

oder es war das ACC, das weiss ich jetzt auch nichtmehr so genau.. .


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*



na:L schrieb:


> kann genau das gegenteil bei meinem 1090T beobachten, wenn ich diesen "coreunlocker" im bios aktiviere. also temps alle bei 0°C.
> 
> oder es war das ACC, das weiss ich jetzt auch nichtmehr so genau.. .


 

also coreunlocker bei einem X6 wäre mehr als sinnlos 

das problem kenne ich aber.  wenn ich hardwaremonitor als ausleseprogramm nutze (welches den vorteil hat, alles auszulesen was es gibt und es gut geordnet darzustellen), habe ich nach einer zeit auch 0° in der cpu und später auch im mainboard. egal mit welchem programm

bei verwendung anderer programme passiert das nicht ...


----------



## Kabelfrost (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Ein byte wäre 2^3, 2^8 sind 32 bytes. 
Nur so nebenbei


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*



Kabelfrost schrieb:


> Ein byte wäre 2^3, 2^8 sind 32 bytes.
> Nur so nebenbei


 
Nein, ein Byte sind 8 Bit.  Das sind natürlich 2^3 Bit, es ging aber um die Anzahl der Signale. Die liegt mit 2^8  bei 256 (je zwei Möglichkeiten (0/1) für 8 Stellen). Da die Null dazuzählt, bei 255.


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Nimm mal zwei Kernbrennstäbe aus deinem Netzteil raus, ich glaub der Prozzi bekommt etwas zuviel Strom!


----------



## voddy44 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Habe auch den CPU und das MSI Mainboard und bei mir zeigt er auch nach paar Stunden 255C° an .es laagt dann sehr stark bei Spielen für etwa 30 sec. und nach ca. 20 bis 30 min. laagt es wieder!!!


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*



voddy44 schrieb:


> Habe auch den CPU und das MSI Mainboard und bei mir zeigt er auch nach paar Stunden 255C° an .es laagt dann sehr stark bei Spielen für etwa 30 sec. und nach ca. 20 bis 30 min. laagt es wieder!!!


 
Das ist der Thermal Throttle.  Wenn die CPU zu heiß wird, müsste das Mainboard sie recht stark bremsen (damit sie hoffentlich wieder abkühlt).
Dadurch geht dann natürlich Leistung verloren, bei Spielen kann man das dann ordentlich merken.


----------



## mrcoldy (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag und ein frohes Fest gewünscht!

Leider betrifft mich auch geradie dieses problem und ich musste unter AMD overdrife feststellen, das die standart wertde bei TMPIN bei -290°C liegen

nun, da ich mich nicht wirklich stark damit auskenne, wollte ich hier mal nachfragen, ob das richtig so ist, oder da schon ein fehler auftritt.

Meine CPU (AMD FX 4100) taktet unter volllast nicht hoch, so wie sie es eigentlich machen sollte, sondern runter und springt nach 5 min im prime95 test, bei battlefield 4 und 3, auf Multipiler von x18 auf x7

Das ganze macht es aber erst seit ca 2 wochen, nach dem ein update für battlefield 4 erschienen ist... vorher lief das system fast 1 Jahr lang ohne irgendwelche probleme.

ich habe mal ein bild angehängt, vielleicht hilft es ja bei der auswertung.


schon mal im vorraus vielen dank für die hilfe!


______________________________________________________________

Mein System
CPU: AMD FX 4100
Board: msi 760gm-p23 fx
RAM: 8Gb
OS: Windows 7 Professional (64bit)


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

-290°C ?!?!?! 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, liegt der absolute Nullpunkt bei -273,15°C  ...    



Wenn du noch Garantie hast, versuche doch die CPU zu tauschen


----------



## mrcoldy (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

hier mal ein bild nach nem test mit prime:

das ganze ändert sich dann bis zu einem neustart nicht mehr.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Hm probiers doch mal mit einem anderen Tool.  Klingt absurd, aber ich habe ähnliche Probleme wenn ich ein anderes Tool als das AXTU des Mainboards benutze.  Woran das liegt ...


----------



## mrcoldy (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

das problem ist ja, dass egal mit welchem tool ich das ganze teste, die gleichen ergebnisse angezeigt werden... starte ich nach direkt nach dem test wo er mir diese 206°C cpu temp anzeigt, den rechner neu und gucke im BIOS im HWMonitor, zeigt er mir die optimale temp von ca 26 °C an.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*



mrcoldy schrieb:


> das problem ist ja, dass egal mit welchem tool ich das ganze teste, die gleichen ergebnisse angezeigt werden... starte ich nach direkt nach dem test wo er mir diese 206°C cpu temp anzeigt, den rechner neu und gucke im BIOS im HWMonitor, zeigt er mir die optimale temp von ca 26 °C an.


 
Du könntest es mal mit einem BIOS-Update versuchen, das ist ja schließlich für die Erstellung der Werte zuständig.


----------



## mrcoldy (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

auch das habe ich schon gemacht... ist die aktzellste version drauf. ich finde es ja auch sehr komisch, das mit bei CPU Z im multipiler fenster werte in klammern angezeigt werden... das ist doch nicht standart oder?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Nein, das mit dem Multi ist schon richtig.  Der zeigt dir die Standardwerte an, zwischen denen die CPU wechseln kann. (Stromsparen vs Leistung  )


----------



## mrcoldy (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

ich hab im Bios ja auch schon alle mögliche umgestellt, aber ohne erfolg


----------



## mrcoldy (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

so, ich scheine das problem gefunden und neutralisiert zu haben ( obs auf dauer so bleibt, kann ich leider nicht sagen ) 

mir schienen 1.435V kernspannung doch etwas hoch, also habe ich sie im AMD Overdrive auf 1,2500V herabgesetzt und siehe da, im Prime test blieb der tackt bei konstanten 3,6 Ghz bei einer stunde belastung.


----------



## h1ght (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

1.435V ui ui ui, ne ganze menge. 
also glaube da weiß ich was ich kaufen werde nur noch zukünftig nichts von amd mehr. ich will doch ein heiles produkt.


----------



## mrcoldy (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

muss aber sagen, das er jetzt wie ein Bienchen läuft  hatte vorher bei Battlefield 4 extreme FPS Einbrüche und jetzt gar nicht mehr.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Ein Wunder das deine arme CPU das so lange durchgehalten hat, hoffentlich macht sich diese Aktion nicht auf Dauer bemerkbar


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

Mit einer ordentlich Kühlung sind 1.435 auf nem guten Mainboard mit nem FX noch vollkommen okay.
Schließlich sind die AMD CPUs sowieso schon deutlich hungriger als die i5-Pendanten.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

mein fx8320 zieht mit AUTO-enstellung im bios auch seine 1,488V. allerdings hab ich eine wakü und darum kann mir das egal sein  mit dem boxed-kühler würde ich da auch was dran ändern wollen.


----------



## mrcoldy (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*



Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> Mit einer ordentlich Kühlung sind 1.435 auf nem guten Mainboard mit nem FX noch vollkommen okay.
> Schließlich sind die AMD CPUs sowieso schon deutlich hungriger als die i5-Pendanten.


 
darum geht es uja nicht... der sensor scheint ne macke zu haben. physisch bleibt er bei maximal 40°C, doch der sensor gibt an, das die kerne 255°C heiß seinen, was ja nicht sein kann... meine lüftung ist ordentlich genug


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*

da stimmt echt irgendwas nicht mit deiner cpu oder deinem board. gibt dir 255° coretemps raus und die anderen tempwerte sind um -250 rum ... 
mit einer anderen cpu im selben board oder mit einem anderen board die cpu gegenchecken wenn möglich. oder direkt beides austauschen, um sicher zugehen. sollte je nach alter problemlos möglch sein


----------



## Dandimite (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß - Bitte um Hilfe !*



mrcoldy schrieb:


> so, ich scheine das problem gefunden und neutralisiert zu haben ( obs auf dauer so bleibt, kann ich leider nicht sagen )
> 
> mir schienen 1.435V kernspannung doch etwas hoch, also habe ich sie im AMD Overdrive auf 1,2500V herabgesetzt und siehe da, im Prime test blieb der tackt bei konstanten 3,6 Ghz bei einer stunde belastung.



Selbes Problem. Fx 4100 zeigt 255°C an und sinkt auf 1.7 Ghz. Kernspannung auf 1.2500V gesetzt und läuft ohne Probleme. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## MrDj200 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Ich habe auch das Problem, aber da ich noch nie mit AMD Overdrive gearbeitet habe weiß ich nicht wo ich das einstelle.
Ich habe ein Bild davon gemacht: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Auch im Anhang)
Kann mir jemand bitte weiterhelfen?

MFG
MrDj

Edit: Wie ich grade sehe hatte ich diesen Thread ja schonmalmal um hilfe gefragt.... Sry aber ich hatte diese Seite total vergessen ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Was möchtest du denn einstellen?   Die CPU-Spannung ist der linke Schieberegler im rechten unteren Feld mit der Beschriftung CPU-VID.


Ohne dir zu nahe zu treten, aber wenn du noch nicht mal den Namen findest,  wäre es gut wenn du vorher nochmal etwas dazu liest   Hast du schon den Einführungs-Thread hier im Forum gelesen?


----------



## MrDj200 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

1. So wie in den letzten Einträgen hier im Thread beschrieben ist 





Dandimite schrieb:


> Selbes Problem. Fx 4100 zeigt 255°C an und sinkt auf 1.7 Ghz. Kernspannung auf 1.2500V gesetzt und läuft ohne Probleme. Danke für den Tipp.


, will ich dies nun auch machen.

2. Nein habe ich nicht. wo finde ich den?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-64-x2-overclocking-inlusive-phenom-info.html


----------



## MrDj200 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Ich hab jetzt in AMD Overdrive das mal umgestellt gehabt aber es hat sich trotzdem überhitzt und der einführungs Thread hilft mir auch nicht weiter

Bitte weitere Hilfe, ich bin es echt leid den ganzen Tag meinen Ventilator davorstellen zu müssen -.-


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Womit kühlst du denn?


----------



## MrDj200 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Auf meiner CPU hab ich nen Scythe KATANA 4 vor meinem pc nen Ventilator also wirklich nen "Raum Ventilator"


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Der Katana 4  ist klasse wenn man wenig Platz hat und was günstiges haben will, was die CPU leise und kühl hält.  Zum Übertakten ist er aber eigentlich nicht gedacht  

Ein bisschen was sollte damit aber drin sein, wie warm wird deine CPU denn? 


Wie sieht denn die Gehäuse-Belüftung aus?  Die sollte ja eigentlich die Funktion des Raumventilators erfüllen können


----------



## MrDj200 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Eigentlich ist bei mir alles 1A kühl gehalten aber wegen diesem BUG von AMD/MSI wird meine CPU angeblich 255°C Warm und Untertaktet das is ja mein Problem^^


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Achso  

Hm guck mal ob die Temperatur auch im UEFI so angezeigt wird.  Falls ja, würde ich die CPU umtauschen.


----------



## MrDj200 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Das haben viele Leute aber einige haben es auch gelöst und HIER im thread geschrieben außerdem war das bei meiner alten CPU auch so und die neue hab ich erst seit vorgestern^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Dann würde ich mal  n Neues Mainboard besorgen


----------



## MrDj200 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Es gab leute mit gleichem Mainboard und CPU die das mit irgendeiner Einstellung in AMD Overdrive hinbekommen und das möchte ich wissen wie das geht oder ob ich mal wieder derjenige bin bei dem sowas nicht funktioniert


----------



## Stryke7 (1. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*



MrDj200 schrieb:


> Es gab leute mit gleichem Mainboard und CPU die das mit irgendeiner Einstellung in AMD Overdrive hinbekommen und das möchte ich wissen wie das geht oder ob ich mal wieder derjenige bin bei dem sowas nicht funktioniert


 

Ich finde keinen einzigen Beitrag,  in dem das Problem gelöst wurde ...     Wie gesagt, du kannst mal ins UEFI schauen ob das auch dort falsch steht.   
Ansonsten kann man mal ein UEFI-Update versuchen,  aber die Chancen sind nicht besonders hoch dass sich das Problem dadurch behebt.  

Mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit hat der Sensor in der CPU einfach einen Kurzschluss.  Das behebst du nur, indem du die CPU auswechselst.
Das müsste eigentlich auch ein Garantiefall sein,  also sollte das Wechseln nur etwas Zeit kosten.


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (1. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Hallo, bei 255° besteht noch kein Handlungsbedarf, so ab 300° wirds interessant. Nein Spaß  Also solange der PC läuft ist deine CPU zumindest nicht kaputt. Ich würde den Wert einfach ignorieren und den Computer normal weiter benutzen. Einfach nicht beachten.


----------



## MrDj200 (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

und wie wenn dann sogar die maus hinterherlaggt?


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Deaktiviere ersteinmal SMART fan control, dann gibt der lüfter schonmal allees.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*



MafiaLukas7518 schrieb:


> Deaktiviere ersteinmal SMART fan control, dann gibt der lüfter schonmal allees.


 
Und was soll das zur Problemlösung beitragen?


----------



## MrDj200 (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Kann ich das in AMD OverDrive machen oder geht das nur im BIOS?


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Ich denke, wenn der Sensor was falsches ausliest, ist es totaler quatsch, darauf mit einer Veränderung der Lüftersteuerung zur reagieren. 
Dadurch wird der Sensor nicht plötzlich wieder funktionieren.

Abgesehen davon wird der CPU-Lüfter bei aktivierter Steuerung sowieso schon mit maximaler Last arbeiten wenn er 255°C  als Eingabe bekommt.


----------



## MrDj200 (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

und wieso funktioniert es dann wenn ich den Ventilator an habe?


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*



MrDj200 schrieb:


> und wieso funktioniert es dann wenn ich den Ventilator an habe?


 
Was sagt denn die Temperatur dann?


----------



## MrDj200 (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

30°C-40°C


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*



MrDj200 schrieb:


> 30°C-40°C


 
Moment mal, du hast 30-40°C  wenn der Lüfter vor dem PC steht und 255°C  wenn er nicht davorsteht ?!


----------



## MrDj200 (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

jup so is es


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*



MrDj200 schrieb:


> jup so is es


 
Oh ok, bisher kannte ich nur Sensoren die dauerhaft kurzgeschlossen haben     Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die tatsächliche Temperatur in Ordnung sein wird.   Um das Problem zu beheben, würde ich den Prozessor trotzdem umtauschen.


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Oh ok, bisher kannte ich nur Sensoren die dauerhaft kurzgeschlossen haben     Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die tatsächliche Temperatur in Ordnung sein wird.   Um das Problem zu beheben, würde ich den Prozessor trotzdem umtauschen.


 
Wieso die Mühe machen ihn umzutauschen? Er ist ja nicht kaputt - nur der Sensor. Sensor und CPU = 2 verschiedene Dinge. Wenn bei deiner Heizung der Sensor kaputt geht tauscht du ja auch nicht gleich die ganze Heizung aus sondern nur den Sensor. Genauso würde ich es bei der CPU auch machen. In den Computerladen bringen und die kriegen das schon wieder hin.


----------



## MaxRink (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*



MafiaLukas7518 schrieb:


> Wieso die Mühe machen ihn umzutauschen? Er ist ja nicht kaputt - nur der Sensor. Sensor und CPU = 2 verschiedene Dinge. Wenn bei deiner Heizung der Sensor kaputt geht tauscht du ja auch nicht gleich die ganze Heizung aus sondern nur den Sensor. Genauso würde ich es bei der CPU auch machen. In den Computerladen bringen und die kriegen das schon wieder hin.


 
Der Sensor liegt innerhalb des Chips!.


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*



MaxRink schrieb:


> Der Sensor liegt innerhalb des Chips!.


 Das ist mir bewusst. Man kann aber trotzdem einen neuen Sensor außerhalb der CPU anbringen und dann eben den CPU Lüfter an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen, die eben nach diesem Sensor steuert. Nur weil ein kleiner 1€ Sensor kaputt ist, ist das noch lange kein Grund die ganze CPU umzutauschen!


----------



## MaxRink (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*



MafiaLukas7518 schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst. Man kann aber trotzdem einen neuen Sensor außerhalb der CPU anbringen und dann eben den CPU Lüfter an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen, die eben nach diesem Sensor steuert. Nur weil ein kleiner 1€ Sensor kaputt ist, ist das noch lange kein Grund die ganze CPU umzutauschen!


 
Nein, kann man nicht.


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Dann gib doch 215€ für einen neuen aus. Wie gesagt ich würde den Lüfter über Adapter ans Netzteil an 12v anschließen und dann wird das schon nicht zu heiß.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*



MafiaLukas7518 schrieb:


> Dann gib doch 215€ für einen neuen aus. Wie gesagt ich würde den Lüfter über Adapter ans Netzteil an 12v anschließen und dann wird das schon nicht zu heiß.


 
Du würdest lieber für 215€ eine neue CPU kaufen als die mit dem defekten Sensor umzutauschen?  Wirklich?! 

Und nein, den Sensor kann man nicht ersetzen.  Und ein externer Sensor ist etwas unflexibel und man müsste dann eine komplette externe Lüftersteuerung kaufen oder ein neues BIOS schreiben.  Beides bescheuerte Lösungen wegen eines Defektes, den die Garantie deckt. 

...  und der mittlerweile schon behoben sein könnte, wenn hier nicht so viel Unsinn geschrieben würde!


----------



## MrDj200 (3. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

so ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht und habe gelesen dass es evtl. an dem MSI Mainboard liegen könnte.
Kann mir jmd. ein gutes (nicht zu teures) Mainboard mit AM3+ empfehlen, wo aber der Scythe KATANA 4 drauf passt


----------



## Stryke7 (3. März 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Du kannst es mit einem anderen Board versuchen,  aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt der Fehler  noch immer beim Sensor in der CPU ...


----------



## xHaru (10. März 2014)

bitte nicht auf mafialukas hören, der hat keine ahnung.. (fühl dich ned angegriffen, es ist aber wirklich so... man verstreicht wlp ned mitm finger). es ist zu 99,9% das board würde ich sagen, da msi nur müll produziert. ich hab da so einiges schon mit erlebt... defekte sensoren etc..


----------



## Gamefreak1a (1. April 2014)

*AW: AMD FX4100 wird 255 C° heiß!*

Moin,
ich hatte das selbe Problem :/ Anscheinend kommt die AMD fx 4100 CPU nicht mit dem MSI board klar... bei mir war es ein Garantiefall und ich hab nen neuen CPU+Mainboard bekommen (komplett PC) 

grüße gamefreak


----------

